# human body parts



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

what do u guys think about feeding piranhas human hearts?? i have a couple in the fridge... prolly pretty high protein right?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Why do you have human hearts?!?!









_Moved to feeding forum_


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't see why you couldn't feed them off, unless they'd been preserved in formalin or similar.

-PK


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

make sure it's free of disease and cut up the fatty parts


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I still want to know why you have human hearts!!!... PSYCHO!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I think there's a more important question here...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess everything that applies to beef heart would also apply to human (or other animal's hearts) - it should be prepared properly, and fed only as a treat (once, twice a month), as it's not part of their usual diet in the wild, because of which their digestive system isn't designed to process large amounts of it.

But again, how on earth do you get human hearts, and why?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> what do u guys think about feeding piranhas human hearts?? i have a couple in the fridge... prolly pretty high protein right?
> [snapback]842136[/snapback]​


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dude...just tell us where you got the hearts k?
we all want to know


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

He's a modern Hanibal Lector, but instead of feeding his victims to dinner guests, hes feeding his P's


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

How or were and why did you get human hearts?


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

Id imagine it wouldnt be easy to get a hold of a human heart.... unless you killed someone... gross... id probably puke if i saw one...


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

....







go for it, how else will you get rid of the evidence?


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i def want to see pics of the p's eating human hearts........


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

whats wrong with human hearts?? i got tons of em in my fridge from when i iced ppl in my bathtub and cut them up ..............


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what you guys dont keep spare parts?? i have some livers in my frig, right next to my beer


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> what you guys dont keep spare parts?? i have some livers in my frig, right next to my beer
> [snapback]842733[/snapback]​












ok now im scared... we need pics of the hearts









unless you're kidding...........


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> How or were and why did you get human hearts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY MAN!!! WTF!!!

Do we need to send the FBI over??


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

he kids, he kids. or does he...


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

A human heart is like next to impossible to get, unless your a doctor or work in some kind of lab. Where did you get them????


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

He is full of it!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> what you guys dont keep spare parts?? i have some livers in my frig, right next to my beer
> [snapback]842733[/snapback]​












seriosly though why do u have human hearts in the fridge


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

my dad works for a funeral home and we have dead bodies in the basement... when my dad has to throw away certain parts i ask him if he can keep some for me...

ive already fed my p's human liver... they loved it by the way.im numb to dead people so its not a shock when i go downstairs to see a rotting dead body being injected with balming fluid. so i just say " hey dad can i have some left over body parts that you have to have removed?" so he gives them to me...

p.s. - i never take body parts if they are not organ donors


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope you're joking because the amount of sh*t your dad and you can get in is unbelievable...

EDIT: Almost fooled me. If they were organ donors the organs would be removed at the time of death, not by the mortician


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I hope you're joking because the amount of sh*t your dad and you can get in is unbelievable...
> EDIT: Almost fooled me. If they were organ donors the organs would be removed at the time of death, not by the mortician
> [snapback]843697[/snapback]​


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

nice one...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

One sick bastard...........even the thought of it man.........


----------



## centurian (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> what do u guys think about feeding piranhas human hearts?? i have a couple in the fridge... prolly pretty high protein right?
> [snapback]842136[/snapback]​


Only the thought....you`re a very sick person!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

actually a human heart is more similar to a monkey, pig heart then a cow heart. I dont mean to be gross or anything I seen a movie on tv about a cannibal who said human tastes just like ham. ( It sucks everytime I eat ham







not rally it makes me more naucious.)


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> what do u guys think about feeding piranhas human hearts?? i have a couple in the fridge... prolly pretty high protein right?
> [snapback]842136[/snapback]​


Human Hearts are ok but they much rather like the cut off penis n balls!!!!!!!!! Mind you only as a treat once a month!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, i guess u can get human hearts if you work in mortuary


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> my dad works for a funeral home and we have dead bodies in the basement... when my dad has to throw away certain parts i ask him if he can keep some for me...
> 
> ive already fed my p's human liver... they loved it by the way.im numb to dead people so its not a shock when i go downstairs to see a rotting dead body being injected with balming fluid. so i just say " hey dad can i have some left over body parts that you have to have removed?" so he gives them to me...
> 
> ...


imagine that...............

People are donating they body parts for medical stuff en sience and so on.

Instead of that they end up in a piranha belly....

Well keeping P's is a sience........... sort of a kind................uhmmm


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

do you have dogs to ?They might like some parts too









but answering your question:It should be pretty much like porc.

greetz


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

im calling B.S. on this one


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

HOPE THIS GUY ISENT MY NEIGHBOUR.
FREEEEEEKY!!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a bachelor of Science in Funeral Service. I worked in that industry for 5 years.. I am calling BS







on this one. I am fully aware of what an embalmer can and cant do.. The body parts that ARE removed must be categorized and accounted for in a log.

Nice try though, gave something for people to chat about :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evil camel said:


> HOPE THIS GUY ISENT MY NEIGHBOUR.
> FREEEEEEKY!!!
> 
> 
> ...










dam why bring up a old thread 
its only a couple of weeks
but what the hell did u type in the search to find this thread


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT DEATH THIS THING WAS TOP OF THE PAGE 1.
AND IF I DID SOMETHING WRONG THEN PLEASE FORGIVE ME!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

that is sick man you need help


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is it possible to feed human heart to Ps?... Yes due to their close relations to primates and other animals.

Was heffer being true about having a home mortuary?.. Nope, he got OWNED with statements by lwrlevel.

OK.. do we really need to add anymore inputs in this thread?


----------

